# Software Build v9.0 2019.32.2.4 2109e05 (09/19/2019)



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Detected in a Model X in the United Kingdom. Guessing it is a v9.0.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

Software tracker has not listed it yet.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Ze1000 said:


> Detected in a Model X in the United Kingdom. Guessing it is a v9.0.


It is version 9. Version 10 will be 2019.36.x.x


----------



## Ice T Sweden (Sep 20, 2019)

Installed it at midnight 19 sept 2019. This is the 8th software update I have recieved on my Tesla Model X Raven edition since beginning of july. I do not mind but is it normal?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Ice T Sweden said:


> Installed it at midnight 19 sept 2019. This is the 8th software update I have recieved on my Tesla Model X Raven edition since beginning of july. I do not mind but is it normal?


I would say that 8 updates in 10 weeks is well above average, but still normal. I probably average one about every three weeks.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

I’m just shy of 1 year with mine and have gotten 21 Sofware updates - ~15 days average between updates, but has ranged from just 1 day to 47 days between an update.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GeoJohn23 said:


> I'm just shy of 1 year with mine and have gotten 21 Sofware updates - ~15 days average between updates, but has ranged from just 1 day to 47 days between an update.


similar, but 26 updates here and 6 days until 1year!... all my updates shown here:
https://model3db.com/user/melindav/


----------

